# Axle will have a new brother or sister!



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Monday we go to the DR cuz we are having our FIRST CHILD! =D Im so stoked and confused! lol It has not set in yet!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh lovely, how far gone are you. 

congrats


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats - they are more trouble than dogs though!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! Congratulations!
lol start tuggin on Axles ears and get him used to it....lol. 
I am sure it will be Great!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Whhooaa fantastic news Jess, congratulations to you all, when is your new addition due, babies to follow as well as puppies x x


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations Jess on your great news. When are you due? Make the most of the peace and quiet lol x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Magical news. Congratulations.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you guys!!! I go to the DR on Monday to find out more news. We are so excited! Im sure Axle will be great, he LOVES kids. Due date would be Dec 16th but we will see!! I will keep you all posted!  And of course, Axle and new baby pics in the future!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh Christmas baby ... I wonder if there'll be threads about breast or bottle, which nappies/diapers, whether to crate or not lol and Im sure you wont need us all to suggest names lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHHAHA KAREN!!!!! you are so funny


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

hahahahahaaaaa!!!!! 

Ok, SO, we have names. For a boy his name would be Drake and for a girl her name would be Zoey


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, and I figured I would just crate him / her with Axle  LOL!!! I so wouldn't! hahahahahaaaahahahahaa!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Drake is a GREAT NAME!!!!!!!!!!!
a friend of mine named her little boy drake, it was the frist time I had ever heard the name. I love it!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you!! My husband and I have loved that name for a long time!! We really hope that it is a boy first (but of course as long as our baby is healthy we don't care) but we have that "vision" of a sibling having an older brother. lol I cant wait for my DR Appointment in Thursday (which was changed from today) We are just sooo excited!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations Jess!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

YAY!!! :baby: Congratulations to you and your hubby! That's really lovely news. Let us know what the doctor said - is the due date still right? At last, someone else who will get confused between toddler training tips and puppy training tips!

And don't believe the others - babies are WAY easier than puppies! And especially now you've done your apprenticeship with a dog - honestly, I reckon my two would be much better behaved if I'd read the puppy training manuals first! And look for my picture on the other thread before you joke too much about using the crate - my son tries to get in it all the time! He has species confusion.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You beat me to it Louise I was just going to say that you crate Max and he looks fine ... he's got enough room to turn round and feels very secure x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I would second Louise. A baby is way easier as they start off staying where you put them, not doing much and weeing and pooing in their nappy (diaper??). A puppy is a bouncing, nipping, cheeky fur ball that wees and poos all over the show from the minute they enter the house.

When 'baby' turns into a teenager and puppy turns into a dog then the tables turn. Dog is mellow, obedient, doesn't make a mess or answer back whereas teenager...... well let's not go there you'll have years before baby hits 13 so you can gradually adjust.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And they great you EVERY time with a wagging tail and excitement... even if you've been done 20 mins instead of a Ugghh x


----------

